# Accepting it



## Jacqueline1971 (Oct 18, 2011)

Hello
I am new to this and need to open up to you. My daughter was diagnosed 2 years ago (she was 6) as a type 1 diabetic. As I am sure lots of you will agree, it was a total shock to the system and to our lives. We were always told not to let diabetes rule our lives and that we had to rule it. We started off on novarapid/insulatard and have recently changed to carb counting which is the best thing we have ever done but again it was a new learning curve and a lot to take in and in some respects it does take up more of my time, weighing food, working out carbs, daily visits to school to inject at lunch. I feel overwhelmed even more and was wondering if it will ever get easier and will I ever come to terms with it and how can I accept what she has got without it dragging me down, which I have to admit it has done.


----------



## margie (Oct 18, 2011)

Hi Jacqueline 

sorry you are finding things so difficult. There are a number of parents on the forum and I am sure one or two will be along to give some practical advice.

Have you heard of the children with diabetes organisation  - you may be able to get some additional help there

http://www.childrenwithdiabetesuk.org/

I hope you can feel happier soon or at least get some reassurance.


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Oct 18, 2011)

Hi there, 

I cant imagine how this has effected you as a parent, but its probably one of the worst feelings you will ever experience...........

But I can say it will get better eventually and all the things that come with diabetes will seem like everyday life.........


----------



## margie (Oct 18, 2011)

Jacqueline I have moved your post to the Newbies section - as more people may spot it there.


----------



## Robster65 (Oct 18, 2011)

Hi Jacqueline. Welcome 

It does seem to be the hardest aspect of diabetes, coming to terms with it as a parent.

But rest assured she will adapt far easier than you will, with a few blips no doubt, but many of us on here started out as diabetic kids and most of us have grown up (more or less) to be fairly normal.

Carb counting is way better and offers flexibility so you can adjust it to your life (ish) rather than having to fit around the meals.

Rob


----------



## imtrying (Oct 18, 2011)

Hi Jacqueline, 

I salute all parents of kids with diabetes - I really don't know how you do it. I don't know how my parents did it. I'd rather have it and deal with it myself than see a kid go through it, so please don't think you're alone. 

We've got quite a few parents on here and I bet most of them will tell you this site just helps by having somewhere to talk to others who understand.

Please do stick around and get to know everyone.


----------



## Steff (Oct 18, 2011)

Hi and a warm welcome to the forum Jacqueline


----------



## Northerner (Oct 18, 2011)

Jacqueline1971 said:


> Hello
> I am new to this and need to open up to you. My daughter was diagnosed 2 years ago (she was 6) as a type 1 diabetic. As I am sure lots of you will agree, it was a total shock to the system and to our lives. We were always told not to let diabetes rule our lives and that we had to rule it. We started off on novarapid/insulatard and have recently changed to carb counting which is the best thing we have ever done but again it was a new learning curve and a lot to take in and in some respects it does take up more of my time, weighing food, working out carbs, daily visits to school to inject at lunch. I feel overwhelmed even more and was wondering if it will ever get easier and will I ever come to terms with it and how can I accept what she has got without it dragging me down, which I have to admit it has done.



Hi Jaqueline, you sound as though you have done very well in helping your daughter to manage her diabetes well. I think we all find it overwhelming at times, but I do think it must be especially hard when you are a parent and your child is so young. I would highly recommend joining the Children with diabetes site, as recommended by margie, but also to keep in touch here as it will give you a good insight into the broad range of experiences of people with diabetes at different stages of life - how they have coped and got through the difficult times, and also what lovely and accomplished people they are. Diabetes does need to be paid respect, but in some ways it can also help shape character and encourage empathy in people, so whilst it is not the best news I think it is possible to find some silver linings 

Never be worried about coming on here is something has upset or angered you - the wayward Diabetes Fairy is used to our frequent rants against her antics!


----------



## Hanmillmum (Oct 18, 2011)

Jacqueline1971 said:


> Hello
> I am new to this and need to open up to you. My daughter was diagnosed 2 years ago (she was 6) as a type 1 diabetic. As I am sure lots of you will agree, it was a total shock to the system and to our lives. We were always told not to let diabetes rule our lives and that we had to rule it. We started off on novarapid/insulatard and have recently changed to carb counting which is the best thing we have ever done but again it was a new learning curve and a lot to take in and in some respects it does take up more of my time, weighing food, working out carbs, daily visits to school to inject at lunch. I feel overwhelmed even more and was wondering if it will ever get easier and will I ever come to terms with it and how can I accept what she has got without it dragging me down, which I have to admit it has done.



I can empathise with you, my daughter was on just 2 injections a day from diagnosis and we went to pumping just 3 months in. It was like beginning again, we were clueless and completely relied on DSN and the team, felt out of control at times. We too went to weighing food, counting out carbs, more organising. I have come to terms with it, I think, but I don't like it. I would have it for her with a snap of the fingers, then any decision I make will affect me only. I was on duty at work today but knew she was running high because of a cold, just couldn't do my job, wanted to get to her and sort it more aggressively than I would allow my mum to, left work early in the end! I don't think I'm that indispensible but my annual leave will be rapidly dwindling 

Just wondering can the school not get someone to do her injections ? My daughter is just starting school nursery and they will be taking over BG testing and giving insulin once ok with it all. Have a word with your DSN, ours was confident the LEA would employ someone if the school wouldn't take it on. Good luck


----------



## slipper (Oct 18, 2011)

Hi Jacqueline, welcome to the forum.


----------



## grahams mum (Oct 18, 2011)

hello jaqueline i am so sorry that after 2 years you still in difficult time  do you know if in your area there is a group of parents that they can help you ? ask the hospital it can be useful to speak one to one  and let your anger and frustration come out  good luck


----------



## Blythespirit (Oct 19, 2011)

Hi Jaqueline and welcome aboard. You've had a lot of good advice so far and i wont pretend that I've got any idea of what it's like to have a young child with diabetes. There are a lot of parents on here who do a fantastic job so I'm sure you'll get a lot of tips from them. Sending lots of love to you and yor daughter. XXXXX


----------



## teapot8910 (Oct 19, 2011)

Welcome to the forum Jacqueline  

Sounds like you're doing a great job helping your daughter with her D. There are a lot of parents who write blogs about looking after their little ones and diabetes so that may also be helpful for you?  x


----------



## Cayers (Oct 19, 2011)

*Hi*

Hi I know how difficult things are my daughter only diagnosed 6 weeks ago and our lives have been turned upside down. She is only 3 1/2 years old and now moved to 4 injections. Everyone says it gets easier but it really does get me down and we have a long way to go. Trying to juggle work and looking after Molly is very hard we just have to stay positive...


----------



## daisymoo84 (Oct 19, 2011)

Hi Jacqueline, welcome to the forum xx


----------



## grahams mum (Oct 20, 2011)

Cayers said:


> Hi I know how difficult things are my daughter only diagnosed 6 weeks ago and our lives have been turned upside down. She is only 3 1/2 years old and now moved to 4 injections. Everyone says it gets easier but it really does get me down and we have a long way to go. Trying to juggle work and looking after Molly is very hard we just have to stay positive...



make sure you know all the parental leave available to you because when you have a disable child is different  so he does get a little bit easier for emergency especially when are so young  ( this for all parents until they are 18 )


----------



## elaine1969 (Nov 3, 2011)

Jacqueline1971 said:


> Hello
> I am new to this and need to open up to you. My daughter was diagnosed 2 years ago (she was 6) as a type 1 diabetic. As I am sure lots of you will agree, it was a total shock to the system and to our lives. We were always told not to let diabetes rule our lives and that we had to rule it. We started off on novarapid/insulatard and have recently changed to carb counting which is the best thing we have ever done but again it was a new learning curve and a lot to take in and in some respects it does take up more of my time, weighing food, working out carbs, daily visits to school to inject at lunch. I feel overwhelmed even more and was wondering if it will ever get easier and will I ever come to terms with it and how can I accept what she has got without it dragging me down, which I have to admit it has done.



Hi Jacqueline,

My daughter was diagnosed in June 2010 age 12.  We went on to carb counting within a couple of months but still had terrible control problems and she ended up starting with an insulin pump in February this year.  I actually just registered tonight so I could reply to you.  The carb counting really does get easier.  Mu daughter is brilliant and can now just look at a plate of food and accurately estimate the carb content.  I, like you,  spent what seemed like hours in the kitchen weighing every last veg but you really do get to grips with it and it is quite rare now for me to get the scales out at all.

Coming terms with the disease I find more difficult.  I think I am nearly there and then some TV program or article will really upset me and it is hard to believe she can actually have a life long disease.  I just try and tell myself that as I long as I do the very best I can for her then that's all I can do.


----------

